# Spiele mit Ingame-Käufen - Fällt das unter Glückspiel?



## taks (10. September 2015)

*Spiele mit Ingame-Käufen - Fällt das unter Glückspiel?*

Tag zusammen

Da mir in der Mittagspause grad ein bisschen langweilig ist und ich einen Artikel über das Glücksspielgesetz gelesen habe, kamen mir einige Fragen in den Sinn auf welche ich nicht wirklich eine Antwort gefunden habe.

Nehmen wir an wir haben ein Free2Play Online-Spiel, in welchem man Ingame-Währung kaufen kann. Wie z.B. die GEMS in Guildwars2.
Wenn wir nun gerade das Beispiel mit Guildwars2 weiterführen und annehmen die Entwickler bauen ein Modul ein mit welchem man auf PVP-Kämpfe Wetten abschliessen kann (mit Ingame-Währung).
Also haben wir nun eine Ingame-Währung welche mit echtem Geld bezahlt wurde und ein Modul im Spiel mit welchem wetten abgeschlossen werden können.
Wenn nun ein glücklicher Spieler durch ein paar wetten massig an Ingame-Währung gewonnen hat und diese auf ebay verkauft, würde das Ganze doch unter Glückspiel laufen? 
Und mit dem Geldwäschegesetz wäre das Ganze auch nicht vereinbar. Oder übersehe ich etwas?


Gruss taks


----------



## S754 (10. September 2015)

*AW: Spiele mit Ingame-Käufen - Fällt das unter Glückspiel?*

Theoretisch hast du recht. Wie es in der Praxis aussieht, wissen wir nicht, da dazu sicher noch kein Gericht entschieden hat.


----------



## XeT (10. September 2015)

*AW: Spiele mit Ingame-Käufen - Fällt das unter Glückspiel?*

Da ihm die Währung nicht gehört darf er sie auch nicht verkaufen. Generell gehört einem doch nichts in mmos. Daher ist ja gold/Account verkauf nicht zulässig.


----------



## taks (10. September 2015)

*AW: Spiele mit Ingame-Käufen - Fällt das unter Glückspiel?*

Ich bin in meiner Annahme davon ausgegangen, dass der Verkauf von Items/Währung etc.  von Anbieter erlaubt ist.

Das Verkaufsverbot ist ja meist damit begründet die virtuelle Wirtschaft kontrollierbar zu halten.


----------



## Gamer090 (10. September 2015)

*AW: Spiele mit Ingame-Käufen - Fällt das unter Glückspiel?*

Von MMOs darfst du nie etwas ausserhalb verkaufen sonst wird der Account gesperrt und Wetten Ingame wären u.a. wirklich ein Glücksspiel aber ich kenne keine MMO bei dem das möglich ist.


----------



## Combi (10. September 2015)

*AW: Spiele mit Ingame-Käufen - Fällt das unter Glückspiel?*

gesperrt nicht,aber du bekommst ne einlog-sperre.beim ersten mal nur ne mail,account ist aufgefallen.
beim 2ten mal ne 72std sperre.
shit,jetzt kann ich von meinem einkaufsaccount,die daten wegwerfen und mir nen neuen holen,bis der auffällt.
und ja,ich bin extremspieler in gw2.ich kaufe jeden monat etliches an gold.ich steh dazu.
is für mich praktisch,da ich reallife habe,schichtdienst und ne frau die mich killt,wenn ich stundenlang farmen geh.


----------

